# Command and Conquer Alarmstufe Rot 3 Der Aufstand Key Problem



## racer0187 (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem beim EA Download Manager:

Ich habe CnC Alarmstufe Rot 3 Der Aufstand bei ebay verkauft, jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das der nächste Besitzer auch über den Download Manager runterladen kann. Ich habs bei mir im DM noch stehen, kanns auch runterladen, aber wenn ich versuche den Key nochmal einzugeben, schreibt er mir "Der Aktivierungscode wird bereits verwendet". 

Kann mir da einer helfen? Ich müsste wissen, wie ich den Code bei EA deaktivieren kann. 

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Dragonhunter (24. Mai 2009)

racer0187 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem beim EA Download Manager:
> 
> ...



Den Code bei EA deaktivieren kann.  Das ged nicht.

Is so Änlich wie bei Steam Cod nur für den Acc.


----------



## racer0187 (24. Mai 2009)

Und wie kann der nächste das Spiel dann runterladen?

Hab gerade bei EA gelesen, dass man über das Kontrollzentrum von CnC Alarmstufe Rot 3 Der Aufstand den Download Key deaktivieren kann.

Nur wie geht das? Wo finde ich dieses Kontrollzentrum?

Ich brauch dazu mal Hilfe.


----------



## Dragonhunter (24. Mai 2009)

Und wie kann der nächste das Spiel dann runterladen?

Mit deinen Dm Acc.


Hab gerade bei EA gelesen, dass man über das Kontrollzentrum von CnC Alarmstufe Rot 3 Der Aufstand den Download Key deaktivieren kann.

Das wäre mir zwar neu kann  sein Log dich ma auf der Seite ein wo du den Acc erstelt hast wenn dann müste es da sein.


----------



## racer0187 (24. Mai 2009)

Also brauch ich dem Käufer nur meinen DM Acc geben und dann kann er das Spiel herunterladen, ist das so korrekt.

Das müsste ich noch wissen.


----------



## Dragonhunter (24. Mai 2009)

JA der einzige Nachteil daran: Er kann auch deine andern Spiele die da drin sind Downlorden und er häte keine Sicherheit das du das Spiel nicht meher spielen würdest und er könte dein Paswort ändern.

Des halb wird meist der Dm Acc Verkauft.


----------



## racer0187 (24. Mai 2009)

Das ist das einzige Spiel was ich über über den DM habe. Ich will sowieso von EA weg. Aber er kann dann nichts über meinen Acc bei EA bestellen, oder?

Das müsste ich auch noch wissen.


----------



## Dragonhunter (24. Mai 2009)

Nur die Rechnungsadresse Rausnehmen und so viel wie möglich Persönliche Darten löschen dann kann er Nix Meher über dein Namen kaufen.


----------

